# Loud roof rattle



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Loud roof rattle ** SOLVED ***

A loud roof rattle seems to have developed whenever I go over some traffic strips or uneven road. Anyoneelse have the same problem? The car is 3 weeks old. Am eager to fix it myself as I don't have time to bring a non-critical problem to the dealer...


_Modified by Sammy at 12:08 AM 10-25-2007_


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Loud roof rattle (Sammy)*

Yes I have this too but only when the Sunroof is open. I figured it was normal.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Loud roof rattle (Sammy)*

Hi Sammy,
Have you lubricated the roof seals as per the recommendations in the "maintaining roof seals" thread?
I know it doesn't sound reasonable, but for some reason, lubricating the seals reportedly eliminates a lot of squeaks and rattles.
This might be a good place to start. If it doesn't solve the problem, maybe a trip to the service dept is necessary.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3087297
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3484059
Kevin












_Modified by just4fun at 7:44 AM 10-18-2007_


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

Solarflare, its when the sunroof is closed. It also seems to be getting worse.
just4fun. Yes I have. In fact, I put too much Krytox and its leaking out... Its also not a squeak, but a loud rattle...


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

I have the same "roof rattle" problem in my '07 EOS. It is in or near the driver's side "c" pillar area of the car, and is almost constantly present. no matter the road conditions or vehicle speed. VW has issued a TSB on it (sorry, I don't know the TSB #), that involves removing/adding some shims from/to the internal top mechanism that is inside that "c" pillar area.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (FreddyBear)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FreddyBear* »_I have the same "roof rattle" problem in my '07 EOS. It is in or near the driver's side "c" pillar area of the car, and is almost constantly present. no matter the road conditions or vehicle speed. VW has issued a TSB on it (sorry, I don't know the TSB #), that involves removing/adding some shims from/to the internal top mechanism that is inside that "c" pillar area. 

Note: I looked for a TB related to this and could not find one. Not saying it doesn't exist, just couldn't find it.
I did come accross a recent TB dealing with noisy rear suspension, that prompts me to ask, is it possible the noise is originating in the suspension, and transmitting through the body so it sounds as though it is coming from the roof area??
the rear suspension is after all, located almost directly below the C pillars.
Just throwing this out for discussion/consideration.
Kevin











_Modified by just4fun at 12:56 PM 10-18-2007_


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

i had post a similar post a few weeks ago called Creaks again...so yes i experience some rattles comin either from the left or right column area....never both sides together and always appearin and disapearing randomly...I have no clue what it could be ....when i open slightly the respective back window rattle goes


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

Hmmmmmm,
That is a good point to consider.....as the upper suspension mount(s) are directly below the "c"pillare area.....but in my case, the rattle is DEFINITELY coming from inside the "c" pillar area, because if I lightly tap on the fabric linig and the parts behind the "c" pillar lining, the rattle will stop for a few hours and sometimes even a day.
Sorry I can't be more definitive abouit the TSB regarding this "rattle" situation, as my service advisor told me that one existed, but he never showed it to me or told me what the TSB number is. I will try to find out what it is and post it here.


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: (FreddyBear)*

I spent 7hrs with a friend, who is a top mechanic, looking for the rattle today and it appears that the whole left pillar roof mechanism moves when I run over a sharp bump with the left rear tire. It looks like this is the type of problem that will get worse over time. Will be sending in to the dealer on Monday.
The other thing he noticed is that in the right compartment which opens up to store the C pillar has a LOT of putty along the edges and it looks like it was put there before painting i.e., it is painted body colour. Does anyone else have this? Will try to take a picture tomorrow. The only reasons I can think for this is
(1) its there to provide a seal to reduce rattles and noise
(2) that part was damaged while assembling in the factory


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: (Sammy)*

I dunno if I have putty or not, but the last time I checked I recall having a bead of something around the bottom of the same compartment on the driver side. It is painted too. However, whenever it rains those pockets fill up with water so I haven't really explored it beyond scooping out water.


----------



## boxster986 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Loud roof rattle (Sammy)*

I had the same issue, even with the sunroof closed and brought it to the dealer. They lubricated and made some adjustements and the noise is gone


----------



## jjoerugged (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Loud roof rattle (Sammy)*

My "08 has rattle or clunck when I hit lumpy pavement. It's not a squeak that Kytox can fix. I figured its the whole roof bouncing off the rear deck. tough to tell, I'm busy flying down the road.


----------



## wndctyboy (Mar 27, 2006)

I had roof rattles my self as well. So I bought on line that lubricant G 052 172 A1 and after intensive work on all the seals following Michael's directions on his post the roof now is all quiet and the car has a very strong feel, even when the top goes up and down, very quiet, this lubricant works like magic.


----------



## FreddyBear (Jun 6, 2007)

Wndyctyboy and others,
The "RATTLE" that we are talking about here is definitely a metal on metal or plastic on metal "RATTLE".....and NOT a rubber on rubber or rubber on metal "SQUEAK".
I have lubricated every freaking seal on my roof with that RIDICULOUSLY priced KRYTOX lubricant that VW tells you to use, and don't have any rubbery "SQUEAKS"....but it didn't do a damn thing to reduce or eliminate the "RATTLES" described earlier herein.


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Rattle solved*

Good news. It was solved quite quickly without disassembling the roof. The VW tech followed the procedure in this bulletin.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Rattle solved (Sammy)*

Thanks for posting this info Sammy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The procedure verifies what Freddybear posted earlier about how this concern is to be handled by the technician.
Kevin








NOTE: I notice this is not a TB, but a rather a tech tip (TT), so if anyone is experiencing this difficulty and wants to discuss the procedure with their technician, make sure you identify the document properly or the tech will have difficulty finding the info.




_Modified by just4fun at 5:57 AM 10-25-2007_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

So how do we get a hold of any other Tech Tips for the Eos that might be out there. ???
This once certainly applies to me, Thanks for posting it. 
Who knows what other great tips are waiting for us !?


_Modified by ialonso at 12:22 PM 10-25-2007_


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*

this is really promising...i ll test it and post any results http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_So how do we get a hold of any other Tech Tips for the Eos that might be out there. ???
]

A complete list of TB's and TT's can be obtained by purchasing the eBahn Eos Repair Manual on DVD-ROM from Bentley Publishers.
http://www.BentleyPublishers.com
The software is updated regularly so you always have up to date information.
Kevin


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

OK, I looked at this on my car, and I did not get what the shims were. I see the piece, but I did not see the shims the paper refers too.
Anybody tried this with success ?


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I didn't see the tech to it, but I think he had to take the part off to see the shims.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Rattle solved (just4fun)*

That Tech Tip is actually 61-07-80. I see that in my Bentley Manual. 
Kevin,
I still do not see the TB for lubricating the roof seals that you recently posted, which is why I ask you in that other post how you found that TB. My reader says it's up to date but does not show that TB. Curious


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Rattle solved (solarflare)*

Hi Erik,
Not sure why you can't find it, It shows up in my Bentley program in two places in the TB index, Under the heading "New" and aslo under "Body Exterior 61 - Convertible Top"
Maybe there was a glitch during your last update??


----------



## SiJ2000 (Nov 5, 2007)

All, 
I have carried out the above mod work on my roof and it hasn't fixed the issue!!
I still have the rattle.... I am going to do more investigations, but I ended up putting the removed shims back last night!
I have to say that it did work for a day or two, but rattle slowly came back again!!
I have heard reports of dealers fixing the rattle and then it returning a couple of days later, so not altogether surprised!
Any news from anyone else?? I am quite anxious to fix this as it is getting a bit irritating...
My next focus is going to be on the spring loaded screw seat which the top of the C Segment rests on when the roof is closed....


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

well i havent removed the shims because rattles all of a sudden appear less and less often...so i guess i wait till they go completely...I insist that are clearly comin randomly from back columns/ window areas..
i also tend to think that the less carefull i am with the bumbs on the roads the better the roof adjust and sits on the rest of the car...but maybe this is my imagination


----------



## SiJ2000 (Nov 5, 2007)

On further investigation, I now think that the rattle is plastic on plastic...... So have abandoned the roof idea altogether!!
The rattle stopped when someone rested their arm on the parcel shelf behind one of the back seats, so I am now going to focus my investigations there...
I will insert some felt linings in some of the joins in bits to work it out... Once I know where it is from, I can then work out a permanent fix for it..
Metal on metal is more of a tinny and crunchy sound... The platic on plastic is much more bumpy sounding...


----------



## omagolfgirl (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: (SiJ2000)*

Right off the lot, my 2008 EOS had that constant rattle.... arrgh 
it spent 2 days in the shop and the service department reutrned saying "it's a convertible, expect it" at this point I know they were saying "problem child"
I found this post emailed it to them,returned the car to the service dept, and a day in the shop.... the rattle is GONE!








Thanks for posting the tech tips


----------



## Sammy (Aug 27, 2000)

*Re: (omagolfgirl)*

So far, its been about 3 weeks and no more rattle!!


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (omagolfgirl)*

omagolfgirl could u possibly ask them where was the problem located and what did they do exactly?


----------



## frostmage (Aug 5, 2007)

just tryin to keep the thread alive .. btw all my rattles have dissapeared mysteriously without any action on my behalf.. MYSTERY....
Any other updates on the matter ?
Happy new Year all


----------



## MlleCarla (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: (frostmage)*

frostmage-
the mystery is solved-caused by PFM-pure f'ing magic 
enjoy the quite ride!








Carla


----------



## SiJ2000 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (MlleCarla)*

Hmmm, my plasticky rattle never came back, but I now have a new one... It is very rare, and when it does occus, has varying severeness.
I think I will remove a couple of shims tomorrow and see if that helps. I have 3 shims (1 on one side and 2 on the other on the C Segment guides!)
Will update in due course, I guess!


----------



## SiJ2000 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: (SiJ2000)*

OK..... Removing one shim from each side seems to have sorted the issue...
I sometimes still get a little rattle, but nothing like before and I am happy to put up with it!


----------



## jojase (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (FreddyBear)*

Hi, I also have clinking which sounds like metal hitting glass or vice versa when the sunroof cover is closed. Its going into VW tomorrow to have the sunroof cover changed but I am not convinced it is that is the problem!!! We'll see??


----------



## eos_man (May 6, 2017)

You can make a detailed photo of the washer

On the photo on the previous page it is not clear where to find the washer


----------



## love2bmex (Mar 26, 2010)

*EOS 09 center section noise*

Hi to all:

Just purchased the car 6 months ago, can not get rid of the noise, I found in htttp://workshop-manuals.com/volkswagen/eos
a on the Body and frame section, convertible top technical service bulletin center section rattle noise. 61 10 02 Nov 19th 2010.

" M segment, fastners may not be fully seated"

I have the document here but have not tried to do it myself yet, quite busy lately, will share document with anyone interested.
just don't know how to uploaded to this tread, ( Duhh !).

Please advice this may be the cure we all looking for !.


----------

